# Moroccan Zaalouk



## jonnyjonny_uk (Mar 29, 2013)

Moroccan Zaalouk 







From India we now travel to Morocco to try this very popular Moroccan dish called Zaalouk. It's a cold salad with cooked ingredients of aubergine, tomatoes and spices. It's regularly served as a dip with crusty bread or served as a side to a main meat dish.  

 Ingredients: 

 2 Aubergines
 8 cloves of garlic 
1/2 cup chopped fresh coriander 
6 peeled tomatoes in juice 
1 red chilli 
1 tbsp cumin 
1 tbsp paprika 
1 tsp salt

Preparation:  

Slice the Aubergines in half 
Finely chop the chilli and garlic 
Finely dice the fresh coriander 
Roughly chop the tomatoes in juice  

Directions:  

Place the sliced Aubergines in a hot oven on a rack for about 20 minutes until the skins start to blacken and the flesh becomes soft. Remove the inner flesh from the Aubergines and mash the flesh with a fork in a bowl and set to one side. Heat the oil in a pan and add the garlic and chilli and fry quickly for 2 minutes. Add the tomatoes and spices to the pan and stir on a moderate heat for about 20 minutes. Add the Aubergines and coriander to the pan and stir in and leave to simmer for about 10 minutes. Serve in a bowl and leave to cool and then place in the fridge overnight ready to serve. When ready for serving just sprinkle a little chopped coriander on top for decoration and this dish can be just eaten with some warm crusty bread or used to accompany any meat dish as a side salad. Enjoy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 29, 2013)

That sounds really interesting. We don't usually enjoy eggplant (aubergine) but I'm sure it's good with the tomatoes and spices. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## merstar (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for the recipe! I had this dish a long time ago in a great Moroccan restaurant in NYC, and have always wanted to make it myself.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> That sounds really interesting. We don't usually enjoy eggplant (aubergine) but I'm sure it's good with the tomatoes and spices. Thanks for posting this.


I don't much like eggplant either.

Do you like babaganoush? This sounds like it's a cousin. And it has lots of garlic, so that's points in its favour. I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## Susansmith099 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have heard of moroccan chicken but not moroccan zaalouk! I have never tried aubergines but am willing to give them a go, are they similar to any other vegetables?
Chilli, cumin, paprika... I can see that you like your spices! Do you find fresh or dried spices better to use or does it not make a difference? I have been buying from an internet site Organic Herbs and Spices, seems to be a good way at saving money!
I will be testing this recipe out over the weekend!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to DC. Aubergine is another name for eggplant. Spices (as opposed to herbs) are almost always used dried, and are better toasted before using.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2013)

Susansmith099 said:


> I have heard of moroccan chicken but not moroccan zaalouk! I have never tried aubergines but am willing to give them a go, are they similar to any other vegetables?
> Chilli, cumin, paprika... I can see that you like your spices! Do you find fresh or dried spices better to use or does it not make a difference? I have been buying from an internet site Organic Herbs and Spices, seems to be a good way at saving money!
> I will be testing this recipe out over the weekend!



Have you really bought from them? The website doesn't seem to be finished. There is a lot of placeholder text (lorem ipsen, etc.).


----------

